# On sick leave and asked to see company doctor



## car (11 May 2007)

If someone is on sick leave, has a cert from their doctor, but their company has asked them to see the companys doctor, where do they stand if theres conflicting diagnosis?


----------



## jrewing (11 May 2007)

If you're sick, you're sick. Should be no reason for conflicting diagnosis.


----------



## shipibo (11 May 2007)

Is it in your T+Cs that the company has the option to do this, if not you are under no obligation to do this.

When you were asked, did you look for a reason for this ??


----------



## nelly (11 May 2007)

whats the problem?. is it work related? lots of employers who pay sick pay will do this especially if the illness is lasting a while.


----------



## car (11 May 2007)

thanks for that, not me so I asked the person in question and she's chasing the T&C from employer.  Its a long term illness that may leave her permanently out (6 mnths so far) so I think the company want to get a permanent replacement in.   Her company have asked for a letter from her doctor to say how long, at minimum, she will be out for, they may settle for that rather then force her to visit their doc.

I dont know how their would be conflicting diagnosis but I assume there would be chance of it else I cant see why they would ask for her to see a 2nd doc.


----------



## Martinslan (11 May 2007)

It is possible that under the company's attendance programme that being asked to see the company doctor is just the next step in the procedure. 
However ; 
The company, in asking for "a return to work date" ,are putting down a more serious marker and if she or her doctor are unable to give a date then the company may take a view after approx 12 to 18 months that the contract has broken down and failure to attend work means that the contract could be terminated. It really has little to do with conflicting diagnosis, it has all to do with being able to meet the terms of the contract,that is be available for and at work. If this is the direction the company are going they need to spell this out very clearly on paper including that fact the loosing her job is a possibility.It is up to the company to make clear the various outcomes going forward.  This is never nice stuff at a time of illness for the person concerned. The company need to be open and fair in this difficult time.


----------



## Slash (11 May 2007)

It is usually a requirement of the long term illness insurance that the company doctor examine the employee and send a report to the insurance underwriter. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## RainyDay (13 May 2007)

Remember, doctors will have differing opinions of the same medical condition. He who pays the piper calls the tune, and the company doc will be paid by the company or the insurance company.

The employee probably has no other choice than to proceed with the company doctor.


----------



## shipibo (13 May 2007)

Maybe contact http://www.flac.ie

I understand your apprehension, have you asked why a second opinion is needed, maybe contacted your doctor to fill him in on this, and ask his opinion ??


----------

